# Playboy Radio Via Satellite



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Playboy Entertainment Group will expand into another broadcast medium with the debut of Playboy Radio. In a deal with XM Satellite Radio, Playboy Entertainment Group is offering its Playboy Radio as a premium subscription channel in addition to XM's 100-channel lineup beginning Sept. 3.

Playboy Radio will premiere Sept. 3 with the popular "Night Calls," hosted by Juli Ashton and Tiffany Granath. The channel will originate from Playboy TV's new state-of-the-art broadcast facility that will be completed later this summer. "Night Calls," one of Playboy TV's most popular and longest-running original series, is a fast-paced, interactive call-in program where the hosts and guests talk candidly about all things sensual.

XM Satellite Radio is adding Playboy Radio among a list of new formats and channels. As an adult entertainment premium channel, Playboy Radio will be available to XM subscribers for an additional $2.99 per month. More information on XM Radio and Playboy TV's "Night Calls" can be found at www.xmradio.com and www.playboytv.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe they will have people call in live as well like they did on an mtv show a while back.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You mean Love Line with Adam from The Man Show and Dr. Drew ? That show is broadcast on one of the local staions here, I listen to it when I get a chance. I think it used to be on MTV.



> Maybe they will have people call in live as well


Thats what Night Calls is


----------

